# They aren't knitted but they are made of yarn.



## KarenKnits999

These are the efforts of my 3 and 6 year old granddaughters this past week. The 6 year old could make them practically by herself, the three year old picked out her strands of color and folded them in half so I could attach the strands to the rings. The top row is the 3 year olds and the lower the 6 year olds. The hats are presents for aunts, uncles and cousins. I had so much fun making these with the grandgirlies!


----------



## somnus

cute!


----------



## TammyK

Those are great! The girls did a spectacular job! :sm24:


----------



## K2P2 knitter

Great job girls! What great memories the girls will have crafting with Grandma!


----------



## dragonfly7673

those are cute and very fun!


----------



## Altice

Wonderful.


----------



## Fran42

They did an excellent job. So cute. They will be appreciated I'm sure.


----------



## KroSha

Future Crafters of America !!!
__________


----------



## njbetsy

TammyK said:


> Those are great! The girls did a spectacular job! :sm24:


----------



## starrz-delight

Do you have directions to make them they are really cute


----------



## ceciliavillabona

Precious, and the lovely time and memories, love them.


----------



## Montana Gramma

You made great memories!


----------



## KarenKnits999

You can search on Pinterest for the how to video. Search yarn hat ornaments using toilet paper tube rolls, it should come up. I think it is on utube also. It was a fun, easy project. I try to find easy projects for the grandgirlies since I am Grandma Nanny five days a week.


----------



## 44gram

They are so cute!!!! Those little ones did a great job!!!


----------



## KroSha

starrz-delight said:


> Do you have directions to make them they are really cute


Text tutorial:

https://feltmagnet.com/crafts/Yarn-Hat-Ornament-made-with-Recycled-Toilet-Paper-Rolls-Craft-Tutorial


----------



## KroSha

YouTube video from Glimmer Creations:

"How to Make a Yarn Hat Christmas Ornament Made with a Recycled Toilet Tissue Roll"





____________


----------



## dragonfly7673

Thanks KroSha for posting the links!


----------



## KroSha

dragonfly7673 said:


> Thanks KroSha for posting the links!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## K2P2 knitter

KroSha said:


> YouTube video from Glimmer Creations:
> 
> "How to Make a Yarn Hat Christmas Ornament Made with a Recycled Toilet Tissue Roll"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________


I removed the "S" from your website address.


----------



## run4fittness

They did a great job on them!


----------



## Naneast

So cute. :sm24:


----------



## dragonfly7673

K2P2 knitter said:


> I removed the "S" from your website address.


it is no longer necessary to remove the "s" to make it clickable. This changed when KP was updated a couple months ago. (it doesn't hurt anything, just letting you know)


----------



## KarenKnits999

Thanks for posting links for others, I don't know how to do that other than going to the site to get the address then typing out the address. There must be an easier way. I will ask my daughter on Christmas. I have a list of things for her to clarify for me. LOL


----------



## starrz-delight

KarenKnits999 said:


> Thanks for posting links for others, I don't know how to do that other than going to the site to get the address then typing out the address. There must be an easier way. I will ask my daughter on Christmas. I have a list of things for her to clarify for me. LOL


go the the bar with the web address in it right click om it and it will turn blue (highlighted) then a drop down box will appear click copy, then go to where you want to put the address, right click again, a different drop down will come on , and click the one that says paste.. all done. Merry Christmas any question I will be here to answer.


----------



## deshka

They are so very sweet.


----------



## KarenKnits999

Thank you. I think I can do that on the computer next time I am asked. Always nice to learn new things. I have learned so much from everyone here on this site, not just knitting.


----------



## krestiekrew

KroSha said:


> Text tutorial:
> 
> https://feltmagnet.com/crafts/Yarn-Hat-Ornament-made-with-Recycled-Toilet-Paper-Rolls-Craft-Tutorial


Thanks, hope I can find something plastic to use, would make cute keychain.


----------



## Sammiep

Adorable.


----------



## yarnfrog

Great job. I'm sure families will love them. What wonderful memories for you and them.


----------



## mombr4

They are so cute, they did a great job. 

thanks for posting


----------



## aknitter

They are so cute!


----------



## kathycapp

Neat little gifts and the girls will get that war and fuzzy feeling when giving to others????


----------



## Spooly

so cute


----------



## Patty Sutter

Sweet!


----------



## cafeknitter

KarenKnits999 said:


> These are the efforts of my 3 and 6 year old granddaughters this past week. The 6 year old could make them practically by herself, the three year old picked out her strands of color and folded them in half so I could attach the strands to the rings. The top row is the 3 year olds and the lower the 6 year olds. The hats are presents for aunts, uncles and cousins. I had so much fun making these with the grandgirlies!


Adorable! I made 6 for a knitting friend for her " knitters Christmas tree"


----------



## Melgold

Very cute! The girls did a wonderful job.


----------



## Ladyj960

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Cute!


----------



## charliesaunt

Thank you for the photos and instructions. A great use of bits and pieces and spending time with young children.


----------



## 13068

These are so cute!


----------



## eppe

thanks for the tutorial link


----------



## toast

I too made them with my 6yr old grandson. they are so cute and easy to make, another good thing is that they don't take too long to make - kids attention span is limited. another bonus is that the use up bits of yarn.


----------



## Metrogal

Those are just adorable!!!!! NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Happy in retirement

Very cute, do you have a pattern for them?


----------



## KroSha

Happy in retirement said:


> Very cute, do you have a pattern for them?


Please look at the last post on page 1 for written instructions, and the first post on page 2 is a YouTube tutorial.
__________


----------



## Susan Marie

Very cute!


----------



## jenuyne

These little hats are so cute. I made some a few years ago and hand them on my 2 1/2 foot fibre optic tree. .


----------



## jonibee

Adorable...both are very talented..Great Job girls...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Really cute. And a 3-year-old can make them?!? They look so much more complicated. Nice. Thanks for the post


----------



## NancyB in AZ

Adorable.....thank you for sharing.


----------



## riversong200

What fun! Those will make great gifts from the girls.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

So cute and what a memorable keepsake.


----------



## dottie2

They are adorable!! Thank you for sharing both the photos & the instructions. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## yotbum

Absolutely adorable and a great way to spend time with your little ones. Fun project.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

Loved the yarn hats! Will pass them off for my daughter's class for next year's project! Thanks for sharing such a great project! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## barbarafletcher

They are so cute....


----------



## shermangirl

KroSha said:


> Text tutorial:
> 
> https://feltmagnet.com/crafts/Yarn-Hat-Ornament-made-with-Recycled-Toilet-Paper-Rolls-Craft-Tutorial


Just too cute! I might just use this idea for decorations. Looks like ther are about 3-4" long, so perfect for tree ornaments, or a cute bunting made with these.

Nice job crafting with the Grands!


----------



## Peggan

Thank you so much for posting the link as I had a hard time figuring out exactly what they were and how they were made. Great child-crafted ornaments--make excellent gifts for teachers and such as well.


----------



## Nanamel14

Very clever


----------



## KroSha

Peggan said:


> Thank you so much for posting the link as I had a hard time figuring out exactly what they were and how they were made. Great child-crafted ornaments--make excellent gifts for teachers and such as well.


You're in Irvine ??? We're ALMOST neighbors. Actually, I have friends in San Juan Capistrano, San Clemente, Corona del Mar and Newport.
__________


----------



## fourbyin

these are very cute and look like they would be lots of fun


----------



## onegrannygoose

My 8 year old granddaughter made one when she was visiting last week. She enjoyed making it and her mother told me she went right home and put it on the tree.


----------



## yona

So sweet.


----------



## saukvillesu

So cute--and a great Grandma project.


----------



## Rag doll

Good job! What a neat thing to make, cute.


----------

